# toatled



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

lady turned left infront of me today, i had a green light. i spent half the day in the hospital.

i was a block and 1/2 from work too, hows that for ironic.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

It looks fixable ? what were the damages to yourself?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks like you won! haha Good your ok though.:waving:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You've got to be kidding me!!! Glad you ok '91.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Didnt you just get that truck this summer?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

left frame horn is bent over about 4-6" the whole front end is cocked about 4-5" pass side door doesnt open. core support, radiatior, fan...plus all the time..ect i'm sure being a 10 year old truck its a gonner.


myself, alot of swelling and pain. the seatbelt locked and man it hurt but kept me from going through the windsheild.

the est will be done mon - wed i have the truck at my house. i'll know more then. i'm going to look at a new one tomorrow just incase.


yes, i bought this excursion augest 1st


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

If you think you're sore now wait until tomorrow. You're really going to feel like you were smacked around! 

Glad you walked away though...


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Glad you're ok, that's why you drive a big truck though right!?


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

That sucks glad your ok.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

PrimoSR;1089272 said:


> that's why you drive a big truck though right!?


amen to that! glad your ok man


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

its good that your ok how was she? that had to hurt a lot worse for her


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

she was perfectly fine, all her airbags went off front and side. i asked the insurance lady and she was just shooken up. walked away. my airbags did not go off and i actually had some injurys weird eh? but the seatbelt saved me..just made me sore.

i'm just really sore, idk what tomorrow will bring. i'm just going to follow doc orders and take it easy. allthough i may go look at another excursion tomorrow http://anchorage.craigslist.org/cto/2004375796.html

i'll update as things go along, luckly i was able to get my explorer all registered and such so i have somthing else to drive. i guess i coulda drove the f-250 but i'd rather use my explorer.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to say, she probably felt a lot better than you. Uni body cars absorb the impact (the reason her car is crushed and she wasn't) and full frame vehicles transfer the impact to the occupants but don't "look" damaged in comparison. Crazy what technology can do.

Glad you are ok, could've been much worse. I hope you have a speedy recovery and find a nice truck replacement.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i wont know if they will repair it or total till next week, i really dont know what i want more right now as i really have grown to love the truck.

yeah i think all her airbags really helped her, allthough i really didnt think or feel that much of an impact.

i was very glad i was in my excursion verses my explorer!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry to haer that. That realy sucks. I'm glad you are ok though.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

91AK250;1089238 said:


> left frame horn is bent over about 4-6" the whole front end is cocked about 4-5" pass side door doesnt open. core support, radiatior, fan...plus all the time..ect i'm sure being a 10 year old truck its a gonner.
> 
> myself, alot of swelling and pain. the seatbelt locked and man it hurt but kept me from going through the windsheild.
> 
> ...


I'm Glad your ok man. Keep in mind, those air bags can hurt like a b*tch, usually the day after is when they start to really feel it. She'll regret ever pulling out in front of that beast, that's for sure.

I don't see them totaling that truck. If you look at the horn and then again at the rear of the fender walls, you'll see the crinkle zones, that is most likely what has caused the nose to shift, more or less. Their great for absorbing a front end impact, but they also make it easier to shift the whole box. Even with the core support, fender walls, radiator, headlight bezels, grill, trans. cooler (?), as well as a few other trinkets being replaced after an hour or so of pulling.....I've repaired alot worse in less then a week (disassemble to buff). It really all depends on the year and millage, but those Excursions are worth some dough. If I were you, I would be shopping body shops, not new trucks. The other thing to watch for is if the shops are quoting used or new parts, and then make sure they use NEW parts. Stupid stuff like bezels, bumper brackets and so on are not a big deal, but when you get into radiators and what not...don't let them give you a headache down the road. The other thing body shops are famous for is quoting new....then using used after the insurance company gives the go ahead for new.

Best of luck to you man, sometimes the initial accident is nothing in comparison to the after math.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Bummer, dude. Glad you're ok though. She was probably on her cell phone or doing her make up. People are so friggin oblivious to anything around them.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

you may be right, i got the hood open and it isnt as bad as i thought. plus i dont mind if they use some used parts. like header panal,core support, bumper solong as they are all in good shape. but ofcourse i want new radiator,coolers..ect

heres some pics after i went out an got the hood open.


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad your o.k. About a week ago I was stopped at a traffic light and a lady went by me brushing her teeth i could not believe it I am still shocked.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

It's an 11 year old truck, in Excellent condition it's worth $7500ish with a gasser at125K miles.That looks like it could easily be $3500 in damage, if itheres any machanicals damaged it's more I'd suspect and 50% ussually the number for totaling an vehicle valued under 10K....At least here.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i just booked it in my zip code for $10,600 priv part, retail is higher. the insruance company is not going by any book value. the lady said they will be going by what they have sold for localy which is high. if you look at seattle the same truck is asking 15k! the prices on these excursions have gone insane in the last 2 years. so honestly its a crap shoot right now. its a hard to find truck in good shape. so we shall see what the adjuster says.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Well thats a double edged sword there, it's good if you want to fix it and keep it. Not so good if you'd prefer to see replaced. I searched kelly blue book for that value I posted. CRAZY that it's so different!! Usually things are more expensive here than most other places.

Some advice, have someone REALLY good and reputable look over the truck and write YOU an estimate, my wife was rear ended in July, her Durangp was tied up for 37 days on the first repair, this is on a 2003 vehicle. A $3700 repair, then because they cheaped out on the repair the first time the rear blew (original accident the spare broke loose under the truck and hit the rear hard enough to dent the cover and pop the tire. They replaced the cover, I saw it and said that's no good, so 4 days and 46 miles after she got it back it went back into the shop, 36 days this time. So they have have 3700 for the first repair, 1300 for the second and 3300 in rentals. 8K plus for a repair on a vehicle thats still not right and blue books for like 6500 because it's a dime a dozen car with a HUGE PILE OF MILES. It should never have been fixed. Be careful in what you agree to, get a LIFETIME GAURANTEE on the repairs in writing.....

Either way, hope you get what you're looking for out of the deal......


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

AK and HI have some of the highest prices...

this is my second excursion and i searched awhile for it and got it for a great price and i know its history i dont want to go shopping again. theres nothing on the market here right now that fits. they either have wayyyyyy more miles, are beat up, or are XLT's.

yesterday, and hell today have been a roller coaster of emotions for me. i've never delt with this much of a shock and a bad wreck. i'm dealing with the physical pain, mental pain and my attachment to the truck.

i'm hoping USAA will continue to be great to deal with. they are sending an adjuster out next week and we will go from there. if it gets fixed it goes to the shop of my choice. im going to push hard for a repair i think. that is unless they give me a huge amount of money i dont expect lol but i will also be getting pain and suffering, lost wages...ect out of the deal but i will not settle the medical untill i know i'm in ok shape.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Camden;1089269 said:


> If you think you're sore now wait until tomorrow. You're really going to feel like you were smacked around!
> 
> Glad you walked away though...


Agreed, I used to be a Sergeant Cadet here in town for the local PD. Basically a exploration program type thing, anyways, we had just gotten done with an arrest one night. Coming through the towns main intersection, we had a flashing yellow light, the other direction was flashing red. Anyways, as we came through the intersection another car came flying through the red light and tboned the patrol car on my side. I had my seatbelt on, but my head slammed into airbag, the passenger window, as well as the B post and the butt of the shotgun. My back still hurts from time to time from that wreck. The officer I was with got cut up a little bit too, and the prisoner with us was so drunk they were just sitting in the back smiling :laughing: Anyways, glad to see you won that battle lol. Nah in all seriousness glad you're ok. Vehicles can be replaced.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I know you've probably thought about this, but check your seatbelt if you're planning to keep the truck. Sometimes if they lock up in an impact like that they wont work again, it breaks something in them I'm pretty sure.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh dear lord...whatever you do, don't go by what the adjuster says, especially if it's the other parties insurance carrier. Call some local shops first thing Monday morning. Ask them to come out and do an estimate for you. It's the adjuster's job to low ball the bottom line. The Shop's will counter with more reasonable figures. Yes, the shops can always do an adjustment after the fact, but your more or less tying their hands if their not in the picture up front. They have the expertise and knowledge of what's what....second nature if you will, where as the pencil pushing suite has nothing more then book knowledge (computer programs) at his fingertips (in most cases). 

Like I said, the accident itself is nothing but a thing in comparison to the after math....there is so much BS involved more times then not. I really don't think they will total her on you...I would say your looking at around that $3500 mark as well if they book everything new. With that being said I would push for new everything if your not near that total line; it's not your fault this happened, it's hers.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;1089976 said:


> I know you've probably thought about this, but check your seatbelt if you're planning to keep the truck. Sometimes if they lock up in an impact like that they wont work again, it breaks something in them I'm pretty sure.


Federal Law now dictates replacements of all seat belts used in an accident.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Seatbelts now have what is called a pretensioner system. They are activated by a compressed gas cylinder either at the buckle side( accordian looking cover to the buckle) or to the clip side usually encased in the b pillar. In an accident the sensors determine impact and activate the tensioners by firing the compressed gas and placing tension on the seatbelt, holding the occupant in place and, if necessary, keeping them in place for proper effectiveness of the airbags,if deployed. these are one time use systems thus requiring replacement when a deployment is activated.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

glad you are o.k. hope all works out for you!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

that sucks man, glad to see you walked away. look on the bright side atleast it wasnt your plow truck with winter around the corner. i know the emotions you are going through, some one backed into me in a parking lot and i was overwhelmed then, i can only imagin if my truck got totaled!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've delt with insurance companys before but i do thank everyone for the help..another set of eyes/opinions can never hurt on a situation. i'm going to see what they say first. my insurance also said they could do an EST for me and compare it.

the belt did not do the instant lock, it locked like if you pull it too fast. it is not past the little line that says "if this line is showing replace seatbelt" but i'll def check on it.

i'm going to fight tooth and nail to get it fixed rather then toatled, if i can thought i'd love to go with a '05 frontend. but i just want my excursion back 

i'm going to keep the medical claim open for awhile because i think i may be dealing with this for awhile. i'm def more sore today then yesterday. another issue is i had to drive somewhere today and just wearing a seatbelt hurts as i can feel the whole line of pain across my chest and shoulder.


lol i could have cared much less if it was my f-250 that was toatled. thats not my daily transportation. if that had happended i could have thrown a UC/wiring on the excursion.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Get your own estimate from a shop that will argue with the insurance company, I got backed in to by an old guy who had USAA insurance and they cheaped out the estimate and we had to go to them 4 times with add on stuff that they didn't want to pay for. It took 2 months to fix the truck since they had to wait for approval everytime


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

woke up today and i really feel like i got hit by a truck...this sucks haha


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

whys the plow hooked up


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow man sorry to here that I hope you feel better fast and the excursion is back up and running soon


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

joey7599;1090465 said:


> whys the plow hooked up


because its that time of year. we got alittle snow on 9-26-10 so i hooked it up right after that to make sure it was all working..ect the plow pretty much stays on the truck all winter from october-april.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW that excursion took a beating ...I know someone who had a F550 and T-boned small foreign vehicle and ripped thru the thing .The front end looks just like yours except the frame it tweaked enough to call it totaled...
Glad you made it out alright, how's Manderin orange Ford treating you...?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

so far the est is at $7500, it was taken to a bodyshop of my choice and will be torn down to see if any underlying issues that would add to cost are there. so far it is not toatled but i will know more tomrrow.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

holly sh*t man. Keep us updated, that's an extremely high figure.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah i was a bit shocked also..i was thinking 5-6k i'm waiting for a breakdown of the est once he finalizes it.

they claim the hood and left fender need to be replaced. the hood due to the striker being damaged and the fender due to buckling. i thought i could get by with no bodywork.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm really glad to hear you're okay man. Trucks are replaceable, us.... well, not so much.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

best of luck man, your in our thoughts and prayers.

John


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

91AK250;1091478 said:


> yeah i was a bit shocked also..i was thinking 5-6k i'm waiting for a breakdown of the est once he finalizes it.
> 
> they claim the hood and left fender need to be replaced. the hood due to the striker being damaged and the fender due to buckling. i thought i could get by with no bodywork.


Geez, the hood didn't look that bad....but then again, all it takes is a kink or bend in the right area and it's easier to go with a new one.

As far as the fender...I kinda figured that anyway. They can be a pita to align right out of the box, not to mention one that has been tweaked here and there in an accident.

As always, best wishes, and keep us updated.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i flat out *****ed at my claims lady yesterday and told her i will not accept my truck toatled. period.


got word today shes getting fixed.....for a grand total of, in the preliminary estimate of $9,155.19

so, i guess being an ******* can get you places! looking at 6-8 weeks maybe more but she will be in better then new condition!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

91AK250;1093861 said:


> i flat out *****ed at my claims lady yesterday and told her i will not accept my truck toatled. period.
> 
> got word today shes getting fixed.....for a grand total of, in the preliminary estimate of $9,155.19
> 
> so, i guess being an ******* can get you places! looking at 6-8 weeks maybe more but she will be in better then new condition!


Holly crap! I'll fly out tomorrow and get started for that kind of $$.

Good for you man.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

considering i paid $7800 for it augest 1st, i'm just glad the prices on these trucks are going higher an higher...its kept one excursion on the road anyhow.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm not supprised it is above 9k. My truck had Wind Damage from a local tornado. The entire drivers side had to be sanded and repainted along with both new side windows. The total for that w/o any body work was over 3k.

Get that baby fixed! Hell Yeah! Since it is not tecnically "totaled" make sure you don't have to re-title it as Salvaged. That will affect resale IF you ever want to sell it.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

exactly, its not toatled, the title is and will be clean(title is in my hand) i told her i'm not dealing with a rebuilt title which would happen if they totaled it.. i'm just glad my *****ing got me somewhere. allthought everyone i had spoke with said with the medical claims..ect they will basicly do whatever i want when it comes to the truck. which they did.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Will you be able to put on NBS pieces like the grille?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the shop i'm working with is not wanting to stray from factory stock 2000.

so far all i've been able to get a maybe on is getting a paintable 99-04 super duty grille, and black headlights off ebay. 

i do have the option to bring it to another shop, but these guys do top notch quality work and i will have a lifetime warrenty on all work done. so idk what to do right now.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Is the warranty valid even if you do the 05 front end. Personally I like that front end better but its your truck. I'd rather have you get what you want, but not if that means voiding the warranty if the warranty is valuable to you. Hope your doing better man.

John


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thats not the issue, they refuse to put anything differant then stock 2000 parts on the truck. thats what i'm trying to work with. i would be happy with a painted super duty 99-04 grill and black headlights..that would make me happy. honestly i like the 05 frontends but i'm not like a huge fanboy of them like some.


im getting better, slow but sure. i just want my truck back.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, Russ,... what a bummer,... I know how bad an accident can mess things up,... and you guys there in town haven't even really had your first snow yet that plays havoc with the traffic,.. I just saw your rig a couple weeks ago parked at Truckwell when I stopped in there to pick up some plow parts. Glad to hear that you're ok tho,... :waving:


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks dave i'm alive and kicking! yeah we have not even had a slick morning yet!!!! it was toatly dry out, she just made a bad choice. thank you! i hope to have it back on the road as soon as possible, but ofcourse this much work takes time.

btw we've been getting tons of our shipments in! so if you've been waiting on somthing give them a call and see if they can help ya.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

91AK250;1093972 said:


> thanks dave i'm alive and kicking! yeah we have not even had a slick morning yet!!!! it was toatly dry out, she just made a bad choice. thank you! i hope to have it back on the road as soon as possible, but ofcourse this much work takes time.
> 
> btw we've been getting tons of our shipments in! so if you've been waiting on somthing give them a call and see if they can help ya.


Well, that's great,.. I'm glad your plows & parts are finally showing up,... I'll be coming in next week then again to get what I need to finish rebuilding my 9.2. So, are you taking some time off from work now to heal up,... and to make sure all your parts are still in basic alignment?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have about 5 days i took off(which i'll get back in lost wages), but its SO busy!! we have plows backed up out the door its insane! we have built like all of our first shipments allready maybe more. so with it being so busy i took about as much time off as i could. but today was my first real day of work it was rough, i was sore but i did it!

i am going to be checking up with the doctor regularly and make sure i dont have any lasting effects hopfully.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad to see you're doing ok and made it out alright. I hope the healing process is getting better for you with each day.

There is quite a bit of bad advice and misinformation in this thread in regards to your truck, the repairs, and insurance. I'm not going to call out any individuals, who may not know as much as they may think they do, but if you have any questions in regards to the vehicle end of your accident, please feel free to PM me and/or I can give you my number or email to help you through it, as this is what I do when it's not snowing.

*Good Luck to you on a speedy recovery!!* :salute:


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

duct tape stuff back on hang a plow on her (then u dont have to fix the lights) and run it... lmao. glad you ok thats a big bummer


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

FYI

http://bestautorecovery.com/inventory/00excursiongreen.htm


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

what does that have to do with anything? my truck is being repaired. that truck has almost 170k miles on it. its out of state. theres no way in hell i'd buy somthing like that. also getting a truck shipped to AK is not cheap. plus i dont want another truck. i want MY TRUCK which is in the process of being fixed.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Just an idea and maybe it has been mentioned but why dont you let them total it, buy it back and fix it yourself? Doesnt look too bad and then you can put the 05 front end on it. I think the body shop is going a little crazy with parts. Doesnt look like it needs a hood or pass fender. I bet you could buy a hole front clip for fairly cheap. Plus if they are willing to fix it for $9000+ then they would probably cut you a check for much more. You buy it back for ~$2500, put $4000 into it and still have enough left over from your ins check to hang a plow on it or pay off the note if there is one.

BTW its totaled


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i refuse to let them total it because that would give the truck a "rebuilt" title. there is absolutly no reason the truck should have a 'rebuilt" or "salvage" title.

i do not have the time to fix it, i do not hav the ability to fix the frame as it is bent pretty good. i should NOT have to fix it, i did NOT cause the damage to my truck and now i'm out my daily driver which is a huge headache every day i'm without it. they are fixing it with all ford OEM parts which is exactly what should be put on it. i'm glad its costing them an arm and a leg because the lady that hit me caused alot more damage then just my truck. its caused alot of stress in my life all around at work,home..ect

i do not want a plow on it, its my daily driver i have a fulltime job and a plow truck allready. i plow as a hobby on the side basicly my drive and family thats it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

91AK250;1097319 said:


> i refuse to let them total it because that would give the truck a "rebuilt" title. there is absolutly no reason the truck should have a 'rebuilt" or "salvage" title.
> 
> i do not have the time to fix it, i do not hav the ability to fix the frame as it is bent pretty good. i should NOT have to fix it, i did NOT cause the damage to my truck and now i'm out my daily driver which is a huge headache every day i'm without it. they are fixing it with all ford OEM parts which is exactly what should be put on it. i'm glad its costing them an arm and a leg because the lady that hit me caused alot more damage then just my truck. its caused alot of stress in my life all around at work,home..ect
> 
> i do not want a plow on it, its my daily driver i have a fulltime job and a plow truck allready. i plow as a hobby on the side basicly my drive and family thats it.


thoughs are good points as i would have never thought of that, i would have also fought for them not to total it. its a very rare truck with lower miles out of some i saw good choice and hope it looks new when they are done with it!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

91AK250;1097319 said:


> i refuse to let them total it because that would give the truck a "rebuilt" title. there is absolutly no reason the truck should have a 'rebuilt" or "salvage" title.
> 
> i do not have the time to fix it, i do not hav the ability to fix the frame as it is bent pretty good. i should NOT have to fix it, i did NOT cause the damage to my truck and now i'm out my daily driver which is a huge headache every day i'm without it. they are fixing it with all ford OEM parts which is exactly what should be put on it. i'm glad its costing them an arm and a leg because the lady that hit me caused alot more damage then just my truck. its caused alot of stress in my life all around at work,home..ect
> 
> i do not want a plow on it, its my daily driver i have a fulltime job and a plow truck allready. i plow as a hobby on the side basicly my drive and family thats it.


In all reality the truck already has 120,000+ miles (from what I remember being mentioned) and a salvage title really wont affect the value that much. Hell even if it does you will probably own it for a long time and with the money you would essentially "make" you would come out ahead. 
As far as fixing it goes you can just bring it to a frame shop and have them give it a pull. Call local scrap yards and find all OEM Ford parts...maybe even the same color. You said its going to take them 8+ weeks to fix it, you could fix it yourself for much less. I only say you can do it because I thought you redid your plow truck and it looks great. It just looks to me to be an opportunity to pad your wallet....if they will pay $3000 more than you paid for it to fix it then they will probably give you $15,000 for the truck. I know you said you didnt want to look for another one but you can find another one for $7500 you can pocket $7500 too. 
I only mentioned a plow as an example. You could take the extra cash and buy a lift, tires, rims, a supercharger, a plow bracket and harness for the truck, another Explorer, etc...

I understand this isnt your fault and your vehicle should be fixed to the condition it was in before the accident but just think about it. Could make a decent chunk of change off this deal. Dont let an opportunity pass you by payup


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

That vehicle is worth more than $7500, it would bring that at the auction. Mine looked worse than that, they fixed it and it was $10,000 in damage. I guess the 7.3 changes the game a little though.


----------



## SnoBull (Oct 1, 2009)

Glad you're alright 91.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

allrighty, well things have taken a turn for the worse. the truck has been on the frame machine for 3 day now and hey cant not get the drivers side rail to come into place. its still 17MM out of spec. the pass side was tweeked and they were able to get that fixed. but they are basicly telling me shes a gonner.

so a '02 limited v10 4x4 with 102k miles came up at a local dealership...it has not even been detailed yet i told them i want to test drive it first thing, they said they would be asking around 10-11k which i know i'll be getting atleast that much out of mine. so if the '02 pans out an is in good shape we'll write a check for it and i'll have a truck.

my only issue now is getting my brand new viper alarm and remote start off the '00 and hopfully my BFG tires and my sub/amp. they said it would be fine to get and currently the truck is still mine and i have the title so i'll update from here.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

this hopfully will be the new truck....it hasnt even been detailed yet it came in on trade 2 days after my wreck.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

There ya go... you will be much happier just replacing it vs repairing it. Plus like I said already I am sure her insurance will cut you a check for a decent amount. 
Go put a depo on the new truck now!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

3 Excursions in one year, thats like girlfriends for me, hopefully it all hashs out for you, nothing like headaches, this I know


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

While I love the Excursion platform and Ford should have never stopped making them in '05, I gotta ask. Why the V10's? The had plenty of power but were hard on the gas tank.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

do you have alot of problems with the exhaust manifolds on your v10? all the ford v10s we have at work do/did


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

randomb0b123;1098754 said:


> do you have alot of problems with the exhaust manifolds on your v10? all the ford v10s we have at work do/did


I spent 3 years working for the local Ford dealer. The problems most of the time were not the manifolds, but the studs that hold them to the cylinder head. They would break flush with the head most of the time. Ford actually updated the stud to a stainless steel stud with a copper coating on them that I have yet to see break after they had been replaced. This was an issue on all of the modular V8''s and V10's. Once in a while I would have to replace a manifold that I couldn't get the down pipe studs out of correctly, but they were few and far between.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

gtstang462002;1098758 said:


> I spent 3 years working for the local Ford dealer. The problems most of the time were not the manifolds, but the studs that hold them to the cylinder head. They would break flush with the head most of the time. Ford actually updated the stud to a stainless steel stud with a copper coating on them that I have yet to see break after they had been replaced. This was an issue on all of the modular V8''s and V10's. Once in a while I would have to replace a manifold that I couldn't get the down pipe studs out of correctly, but they were few and far between.


ooooooooooo we had ours done at the dealer so i didnt know what exactly was done


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Just had my v10 done 19 of 20 studs came out easily the other not so much $200 in parts $800 in labor. Now with all the rain the coils are going bad with moisture.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

MatthewG;1098795 said:


> Just had my v10 done 19 of 20 studs came out easily the other not so much $200 in parts $800 in labor. Now with all the rain the coils are going bad with moisture.


rockauto.com has the best prices on motorcraft(OEM) parts 45.79 per coil for a DG508(motorcraft part number).


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

why the V10? because i absolutly love them! so much power and so smooth! never had one issue with either of mine, other then a alternator at 120k which to me is normal. all my exhaust manifold studs are fully intact in both my trucks...my old one and my current one. the new one i looked at looks to be fine also and no sounds of exhaust leaks. i'll be test driving tomorrow.

i have it home now, stripping my aftermarket stuff and waiting on numbers from the total loss claims person. i hope to go buy the new one if it all checks out this week or weekend.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

gtstang462002;1098638 said:


> While I love the Excursion platform and Ford should have never stopped making them in '05, I gotta ask. Why the V10's? The had plenty of power but were hard on the gas tank.


Have you driven one?

Exactly.

As for being hard on the gas tank, what did you expect of a 7500lb truck??? It ain't no prius son. :laughing: Seriously, my 7500lb crew cab v10 gets exactly 1mpg less than my 6500lb extended cab 5.4. There ain't much to complain about in the fuel econ department in this size truck unless you drive it like ya stole it.

AK, that's a bummer that it's totaled, good luck in your quest for a replacement! ussmileyflag


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ahh man, I wish I lived closer. I would buy that thing at auction and have it on the road in no time. 3 days on the rack and they couldn't do it....that's bs. That guy should of known after 3 hours, if not less. 

Sorry your on this roller coaster bud, I've been there, it's so frustrating and mind numbing.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

wizardsr;1099167 said:


> Have you driven one?
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> ...


I have driven plenty of them. Will take one with a diesel(7.3 or 6.0) any day over the gassers. Better fuel economy and pulling power. I know a few people that bought them with the V10s and their average fuel economy was 9-11mpg around town. My 1977 F350 gets that while still being able to get down the 1/4 mile track in 13.50 seconds on average. The Diesel counterparts were at least good for 16-17 for the 6.0 and 18+ for the 7.3.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

are you alouad to swap mirrors and **** with out them knowing? oranything stupid like that that would make the new one look so much better that it does?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i dont like diesels, they take forever to warm up, they cost alot more upfront, they cost more to maintain plus i do not tow anything. i'm very happy with my 8-10mpg city and 10-14mpg highway. it has instant power and with mods does just fine 

ok, the total loss claims lady called today....guess what they offered for my truck...drumroll please!!!



$12,034! i'm going to buy that red '02 limited on sat once its ready to go. i cant wait!

if i can buy the '02 cheap enough i may keep the '00, because my buyback is around $1300!


they said if anything is removed from my old truck it must be replaced with somthing....take that how you want. i know how i'm gonna take it


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

91AK250;1099829 said:


> i dont like diesels, they take forever to warm up, they cost alot more upfront, they cost more to maintain plus i do not tow anything. i'm very happy with my 8-10mpg city and 10-14mpg highway. it has instant power and with mods does just fine
> 
> ok, the total loss claims lady called today....guess what they offered for my truck...drumroll please!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. If nothing else strip the '00 and sell it off piece by piece and triple your $1300.

I can see the diesel not warming up fast being an issue especially in Alaska. My new 2011 super duty has the rapid supplemental heater built into it and that has got to be one of the best innovations that the auto industry has come out with. I have hot air blowing out of my vents in less than a minute.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

91AK250;1099829 said:


> i dont like diesels, they take forever to warm up, they cost alot more upfront, they cost more to maintain plus i do not tow anything. i'm very happy with my 8-10mpg city and 10-14mpg highway. it has instant power and with mods does just fine
> 
> ok, the total loss claims lady called today....guess what they offered for my truck...*drumroll please*!!!
> 
> ...


Kinda sounds like what I said on the previous page. Buy it back for $1300, bring it to a different frame shop and have them pull it again. Buy a front clip from an 05, put it back together and have $5000 left over. Or just buy it back and then not have the money to fix it. If you didnt plan on fixing it why buy it back?

Also, if you say something they may raise the amount they give you for the truck. I would be willing to bet they will give you another $1000. Tell them it is a rare truck, abnormally good shape and worth well more than $12,000...or that you cant replace it for that (yes I know you can).


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've allready gotton the price up, they first offered $10,900. i said i would like $12,500 thats where we settled at but i did not agree to anything yet. i'm going to buy my new truck first and see where i'm at after that.

i think im just gonna let it go though....it would give me some cash to dump into the new one. new snow tires, get my alarm/remote start installed, HIDs and paint some stuff to match.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

91AK250;1099955 said:


> i've allready gotton the price up, they first offered $10,900. i said i would like $12,500 thats where we settled at but i did not agree to anything yet. i'm going to buy my new truck first and see where i'm at after that.
> 
> i think im just gonna let it go though....it would give me some cash to dump into the new one. new snow tires, get my alarm/remote start installed, HIDs and paint some stuff to match.


Have you already gotten all of the "custom" stuff out of your old one?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

they said i can remove any of my aftermarket stuff, thats not an issue. thats why its at my house now.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

91AK250;1099955 said:


> i've allready gotton the price up, they first offered $10,900. i said i would like $12,500 thats where we settled at but i did not agree to anything yet. i'm going to buy my new truck first and see where i'm at after that.
> 
> i think im just gonna let it go though....it would give me some cash to dump into the new one. new snow tires, get my alarm/remote start installed, HIDs and paint some stuff to match.


The tires on your old one look good. Can you just swap them? What are you all goint to take/swap off the old one? Take what you can for sure, right down to the seats. If the seats are better in one vs the other (and they match) take em. Mirror, alternator ( I think you said you just replaced it), brakes...whatever you can.

Hell for $1300 buy it and part it out. The engine alone has to be worth $800


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'm having my remote start/alarm removed and installed in the new truck. i'm also removing my sub/amp set-up and installing that myself. then just going to swap mirrors, the tires are good but i have nothing else to put on it unless i can pick somthing up cheap on CL. or i may put the tires on the f-250 idk yet. the new truck has brand new cooper ATR's on it so i'm good for summer tires there.

my truck has a grey interior and the new one has tan so nothing will interchange there.

i do plan to swap the alternator also.

i'd like the extra $$ for mods on the new truck honestly more then dealing with parting out a truck that i love. like i said it...to me would be like asking somone to leave there dead child in the yard and sell body parts on the black market. i get a strong emotional attahcment to my trucks so the sooner its gone the sooner i can greeve(sp) and hopfully get over it and move on with the new truck.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would deff take the mirrors off the old one and replace the prius mirros on the new one, what about like the hitch and stuff that will all up the value of the new one.alternator as mentioned, prettymuch any interrior parts you would need for the new one. think of the small stuff that adds up and take it off. shocks, front end parts better on one vs the other.


----------



## SnoBull (Oct 1, 2009)

Are you going to test drive it first 91 or just go and buy on sat? Sounds like ins took care of ya. Good luck with it!!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

ofcourse i'm going to testdrive and inspect it well! all excursions came with hitches and actualy the '00 one is rated lower due to smaller bolts but i dont tow.

not going to worry about any brake..ect parts as the shocks were stock on mine, brakes prolly due in 5-10k miles. if i need them on the new one i'll go with drilled and slotted rotors and make it better then stock.

i'll know more tomorrow. i got my alarm off my '00 today also taking out my sub/amp and taking the mirrors off.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i feel a huge weight lifted off me allready!


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good congrats on the new ride


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

nice truck.


----------



## PeterG (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i got alot of cleaning done and added my tinted tails and some FX4 stickers i ordered before the other one was toatled. but the color is wayyy off so i think i'm going to remove them and see if i can get some in the correct beige to match the lower paint color.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Glad to see everything worked out for you.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

didnt yo begin with a red one just like it?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

take the rain gauards off the old one too


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Is your new Excursion a gas or diesel?


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

mercer_me;1101511 said:


> Is your new Excursion a gas or diesel?


Gas

10character


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the rain gaurds are stuck on and its missing one so i'm just going to buy a new set.

yes this one is a gas V10 also, i love my V10s!!! they are so reliable and cheap to maintain...gas and oil thats it!

i never did tell you guys what i paid, ended up being $10,847 out the door, which the truck books here for over $12k so i think i did well. also considering they put brand new brakes all around, new windseild, new emissions test...all that combined is almost a grand. i'm happy!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

hey good news!!!! the lady that bought my old '04 excursion...just wrote me a check for my '00! this way they can get her toatled '04 back on the road since hers had all undercarrage damage and mine is all perfect. so i'm glad!!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats awsome, not only did you get another one out of the deal but you helped out some one else that was in need of good parts. atleast your old one didnt go for scrap meatal!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

So the lady that bought the 04 totaled it? Then bought your totaled one to fix her totaled one? Haha Congrats on the new ride though.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats totally crazy! But I dont think i will ride in an excursion now with 2 being totaled!


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Too bad, I was going to say you should buy it back for 1300 and stick the 6.8L in your f250, that would be cool.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

deere615;1102771 said:


> Thats totally crazy! But I dont think i will ride in an excursion now with 2 being totaled!


I would, everyone has walked away from the sounds of it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

gtstang462002;1102873 said:


> I would, everyone has walked away from the sounds of it.


yeah I know I was just saying and not from the point that they are weak vehicles but that they both were in wrecks


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

main I miss my wifes old ex, wish I could find one that was as nice as the 02 you bought.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

no...the lady that bought my old red 2004 excursion. she bought it to replace her silver 2004 excursion she bought new that was totaled. she bought it back and is going to use my toatled black one to rebuild her silver one. so she will then have 2 excursions. her son is 16 and she wants him in somthing big and safe.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

91AK250;1104322 said:


> no...the lady that bought my old red 2004 excursion. she bought it to replace her silver 2004 excursion she bought new that was totaled. she bought it back and is going to use my toatled black one to rebuild her silver one. so she will then have 2 excursions. her son is 16 and she wants him in somthing big and safe.


well she found a winner! ding ding dingwesport


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

holy excursions!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

loving the new truck, so happy to have it! added HIDs and slowing geting stuff in the mail that i,ve ordered. got my alarm/remote start installed friday.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

what did you use for hids in it, is it a huge difference from before?


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

you going to put the tow mirrors on the new truck?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i used the same HIDs as i had in my old excursion. 55W Bi-xeon but this time went with 8000k color insted of 6000k.

yeah i'll add the towing mirrors eventualy, i have to do a bunch of rewiring for them since they changed the plugs and stuff from '00 to '02 also i would like to get the mirrors an some other stuff painted before installing.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

wher did you get the hids?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

ebay, heres a link. awsome product, quick shipping. great prices!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130374632256

pic of my new '02 with my old '04


----------



## SnoBull (Oct 1, 2009)

Great pics '91. How much snow do you have in your area now?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks, i'm enjoying the new truck  at my house we have over a foot of snow..maybe alittle more, its been a busy last week.

i got my foglight HIDs in the mail, but had no time to install them as i was plowing all night. hopfully this week i will be able to.

this was today with the new snow on the ground


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i put some 2" lift shackles on a few weeks back, now i need f-350 rear blocks to lift the rear up alittle. because now the rear sits about 1" below the front.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I woulda been able to give you those blocks too... I had them in the rear of my F250 when I got it, but the back sat too high so I bought a set of 250 blocks and never ended up swapping them out. Now I have a set of useless 250 blocks and the truck is gone. Oh well. Looks good.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

why dont you use the 04


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

what '04?....


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well i added my towing mirrors and molded splash gaurds from the toatled excursion...


----------

